# Reaper issue on render/freezing midi



## b_elliott (Sep 27, 2020)

Can someone explain what is happening inside my Reaper session when I render/freeze a track it becomes a 1/4 - 1/2 tone sharper than the original midi track. I verified no mod wheel or pitch wheel setting is engaged. I am stumped. 

This is new behavior which just started last night. It is likely some option I inadvertently activated. I am on Reaoer 6.14. Windows 10.

What is the remedy?


----------



## MusicStudent (Sep 27, 2020)

6.14 just came out last week. Returning to 6.13 could confirm if it is a bug in the new version.


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks for that. I did the update just now. Still same issue, hmmm..... I will try Reaoer 6.12C. 
EDIT Same issue with 6.12C. Its gotta be something else.


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 2, 2020)

FYI I got the fix from Jon at ReaperBlog who thought it probably had to do with my sample rate.
He was right. I had to check "Request Sample Rate: 44100" under device preferences.


----------

